# Health insurance



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it's becoming clear why health insurance companies backed Obama's health care. It will force people to buy insurance. That's like the government telling you that every three years you have to buy a new Ford truck. Do you think Ford would support that? It's also another form of wealth redistribution. So many people get it free, or the majority paid for, so they have to take that from someone. If you work your health premiums go up.



> But in 2016, the penalty for being uninsured will rise to the greater of either - $695 or 2.5 percent of taxable income - for someone who goes without coverage for a full 12 months. This year the comparable numbers are $325 or 2 percent of income. While the increase isn't good news, it does create a marketing opportunity.
> 
> The numbers are pretty clear. With subsidized customers now putting in an average of about $100 a month of their own money, a consumer would be able to get six months or more of coverage for $695, instead of owing that amount to the IRS as a tax penalty. Backers of the law are urging the administration to hammer that home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well not all insurance companies "backed" the ACA. But yes they knew that they would have "clients" getting pushed towards them. They also knew that with what was purposed it would help them keep rising premiums because now things are "mandated" each policy has to cover. Where as before people could get an "A La Carte" type policy.

It is an organized crime that is legal. :beer:

What the average voter didn't realize is what is happening now..... the "OBAMACARE" that they thought was affordable is now going up, up, up. So where is that money going to come from??? How is the law or programs going to stay afloat??? Yep they will rob peter to pay paul again.

Side note..... Or an example of how they will try to do these things. In MN they are looking to help increase transportation funding and they don't want to tax everyone so the government is deciding or trying to pass this bill...*a tax on Fannie and Freddie to pay for transportation projects*

So look out for more of this stuff coming down the line to help fund the ACA when it can't give out the tax credits or payments to help off set the rising costs of health care in our nation. :bop:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This sums it up.


----------

